# Low HDL



## kumeena (May 18, 2012)

Doctor documented low HDL and Tricor was given. Can I code 272.8 ?

Thank you


----------



## ollielooya (May 18, 2012)

*hypoalphalipoproteinemia*

A quick research took brought up this code which you might want to check out further = 272.5 

You're in the right category but you may want to investigate your choice of 4th digit. 

Hopefully others will jump in to validate or correct and/or offer advice.


----------



## kumeena (May 22, 2012)

Thank you Suzanne. I will go with 272.5


----------



## Delia.Perez@LeonMedicalCenters.com (Apr 15, 2013)

*code for HLp*

Dr documented HLP and low HDL, can i code both 272.4 and 272.5?


----------

